# Recent barn find



## Wesley C (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey everyone want to share my recent barn finds. Please let me know if you can give me any information on these I’ve done some research I got nothing solid though. Thank you for any input. 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hm. (Jan 10, 2020)

Wesley C said:


> Hey everyone want to share my recent barn finds. Please let me know if you can give me any information on these I’ve done some research I got nothing solid though. Thank you for any input. View attachment 1121806View attachment 1121807View attachment 1121808View attachment 1121809
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This one, the Cruiser 5 is a 1984 model year. JU frame stamp is September 83 and that sounds about right since the frames were made prior to the actual build date that is stamped into the head badge. Hard to read but that looks to be 0584 and that would be Feb. 27th, 1984. Not sure about the other ones..


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 10, 2020)

Fair lady:  Mar 69 .

Blue 20":  Sept 66 would be a 1977 model. { Edit: 1967 I meant}

Cruiser: if top number on badge is 4 then: 1984,   5- 85, etc. Schwinn-Murray.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 10, 2020)

Schwinn began using serial numbers starting with two letters in 1965, the first letter being the month and the second for the year, except they skipped "I" and "O". So "JU" is Sept. 1983, "CE" is March 1969 and "JB" is Sept. 1966. The Cruiser 5 was built after Chicago shut down and production transferred to Murray in Lawrenceburg TN. @hm. and @Jeff54 are correct, I'm just going into a little more detail.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 10, 2020)

So September stamped bikes are now the following year?


----------



## hm. (Jan 10, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> So September stamped bikes are now the following year?




Yes, Ive had and have some that are 100 percent original where the frame stamp pre dates the actual build date by one year.


----------



## hm. (Jan 10, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> So September stamped bikes are now the following year?




Yes, Ive had and have some that are 100 percent original where the frame stamp pre dates the actual build date by one year.


----------



## hm. (Jan 10, 2020)

LOL! wow..not sure what happened there with my same 2 posts in a row. Sorry!


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2020)

Just picked up a similar SchMurry, DV - April 84 that somebody tried to make a Spitfire 5, they swapped the Murry wheels for S2 drum brake & hand brake blade fork & Spitfire 5 decals, almost looked like a Chicago except for the Murry frame features, pointy cantilever ends, no seam & different welds on bottom bracket. Haven't looked at the crank yet ( really curious about that ) but bars are wald and seat  is Pearson- Messenger look a like ( maybe they merged? )


----------



## Wesley C (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you all for the info. I can post more pics. I forgot to add a purple fair lady. I also got two Peugeot frames almost complete I’ll post some pics of the other 4 bikes I got. I did get other parts like banana seat and sissy bar, Petals, fenders, Cranks, Rims and Handlebars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> So September stamped bikes are now the following year?




No, if you read the info provided above it would be 11 years later.


----------



## hm. (Jan 10, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> No, if you read the info provided above it would be 11 years later.



That info would only apply in Florida.. these here are California bikes


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 11, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> So September stamped bikes are now the following year?



Actually, it begins  mid summer. The catalog records are enhanced by articles in 'The Schwinn Reporter' where you can develop their manufacturing cycle: based on the sales schedule.
   Xmas  or Dec 31 is moreover, the end of the year, cycle or quarter. . Production continues yet, in mid-summer The various production  shops are targeted to be retooled, supplied, paint, decals etc. to begin running the next year's models.

1st cycle:  Jan 1;  winter;  , planning, designs and parts.
2nd: Spring announcements or results begin to appear.
3rd Summer-Fall builds for August -  September Back-to-school sales,  that continues into 4th , last cycle Xmas. .   .

Whichever model or style designed for xmas and the following year, begin production ,  serial number stamping  mid summer. Doesn't matter much except, if newly designed decals, name, style, colors,  parts or accessories changed from one year to next. By Sept.  and cataloging it's surely a1966 Xmas and 1967 cataloged edition. Both:  Same design; would be built into mid-summer 67.

Pretty much the same cycle autos are.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 11, 2020)

mrg said:


> Just picked up a similar SchMurry, DV - April 84 that somebody tried to make a Spitfire 5, they swapped the Murry wheels for S2 drum brake & hand brake blade fork & Spitfire 5 decals, almost looked like a Chicago except for the Murry frame features, pointy cantilever ends, no seam & different welds on bottom bracket. Haven't looked at the crank yet ( really curious about that ) but bars are wald and seat  is Pearson- Messenger look a like ( maybe they merged? ) View attachment 1121980



Do you think that could have been a warranty frame?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 11, 2020)

I've heard Dec, mid Nov stamps were the following year but never that early. I do have a 62 typhoon that I'll have to check but think its an Oct stamp, maybe Sep. And have to say pretty sure its 62, its a straight bar.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm pretty sure the production practices posted above are misconscrewed..........no wait, I'm postive.


----------



## mrg (Jan 11, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Do you think that could have been a warranty frame?



Don't know about that but rims were re-chromed so think someone just made a Spitfire out of a later bike?


----------

